# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  همایش جمع بندی برای دروس عمومی؟

## mary.dhg

سلام بچها قرار نبود دیگ تایپیک بزنم ولی یه سوالی دارم ازتون لطفا راهنماییم کنید... :Y (454): 
واسه دروس عمومی میخواسم ببینم شما همایش جمع بندی ای چیزی شرکت میکنید؟
مثلا هیچ استادی هست ک بیاد در مدت زمان کم ولی عالی تمام نکاتو بگه ومرور کنه؟
اگ اره چ موسسه ایی و با چه اساتیدی؟؟؟؟
راسی به این دلیل میخوام همایش شرکت کنم چون خودم خوب نخوندمو فرصت اینم ندارم که بخوام خیلی روش وقت بزارم و خب فکر میکنم اگ استادی بتونه برام مثلااا کل گرامر یا حالا قواعد و...رو جمع کنه ومن تستای کنکوررو بزنم خیلی میتونه بهم کمک کنه...

----------


## -Shirin-

*سلام,من واسه عربی جمع بندی عربی کنکور14+6 ساعت میلاد ناصح زاده رو تو سایت آلا میبینم.
اسم جمع بندی رو که میبینی شاید فکر کنی که کامل نیست و مناسب کسایی هست که عربیشون قویه و فقط میخوان جمع بندی کنن ولی اینطور نیست,این مجموعه 42 جلسه داره و میلاد ناصح زاده, ترجمه و قواعد و درک مطلب و هر چیزی که لازمه رو کامل کامل درس میده و تست حل میکنه,بهتره که کتاب جمع بندی عربی کنکور خیلی سبز رو بگیری و همراه فیلما کنارت داشته باشی,چون مولف این کتاب آقای ناصح زاده هستن و از روی همین کتاب درس میدن و تست حل میکنن.
راستی محتواش هم رایگانه,خدا خیرشون بده همه دبیرای آلارو.
اینم لینکش* https://alaatv.com/set/228
*موفق باشی* :Yahoo (45):

----------


## Stvg

خیلی خوبه فیلمای ناصح زاده من با همین فیلماش و آزمون های عمومی ، کنکور ۹۹ نزدیک ۸۰ درصد زدم که بهترین درصد عمومیم با اختلاف بود تو اینستاش هم چیزایی حل میکنه به اسم نوش دارو تو هر یه دقیقه یه تست اونارو هم ببینین خیلی خوبن

----------


## mary.dhg

مرسی بچها از بابت عربی :Y (591):

----------


## Fatemeh,m

سلام شما گفتین همایش ولی من نکته وتست هارو خیلی پیشنهاد میکنم بهتون مخصوصا نکته وتست عربی استاد فلاح 
پارسال 10 جلسه فکر کنم شد هرکدومم 4 ساعت اینا فکر کن 40 ساعت عربی کامل کامل واو به واو رو درس میده عاااااالیه من عربی هیچی نخونده بودم پارسال فقط نکته و تست هارو دیدم بدون اینکه هیچ کار دیگه ای بکنم 50 درصد و زدم اگه یکم اضافه وقت میذاشتم حتما 70 80 میزدم

برای ادبیات نکنه تست شاهین زاد خوبه من فکر کنم همه اساتید کلاس های انلاین و دیدم ولی بهتر از شاهین زاد نیست بنظرم 

برای دینی نکته و تست کریمی خوبه اگه خوندی خوب مرور میکنه ولی اگه نه حداقل تند تند درس هارو میگه و تو اگه تا هفته بعدش بری حفظ کنی و تست هاشون و بزنی عالیه(فقط دیگه چون فرصت مرور دوباره کم هست باید هر هفته درس های هفته قبلم مرور کنی تا فراموشت نشه تا کنکور)

برای زبان خودمم موندم :Yahoo (4):  خیلی کم کاری کردم طول سال بسی نادمم  :Yahoo (12):  
نمیدونم زبان کسی مثل فلاح پیدا میشه همه چی و بگه حداقل بتونم باهاش 30 40 درصد بزنم یا نه :Y (636):

----------


## Fawzi

برای جمع بندی تحلیل تست خیلی جوابه 

اگر هم تمایل به دیدن فیلم داری اساتید زیر رو معرفی میکنم
دینی یوسفیان پور و کرینی
زیبا زیننعلی و کیاسالار
عربی ناصح زاده و فلاح و واعظی
ادبیات هم شاهین زاد و یکتا 
هر کدوم ببینی ، اوکیه..

----------


## mary.dhg

> سلام شما گفتین همایش ولی من نکته وتست هارو خیلی پیشنهاد میکنم بهتون مخصوصا نکته وتست عربی استاد فلاح 
> پارسال 10 جلسه فکر کنم شد هرکدومم 4 ساعت اینا فکر کن 40 ساعت عربی کامل کامل واو به واو رو درس میده عاااااالیه من عربی هیچی نخونده بودم پارسال فقط نکته و تست هارو دیدم بدون اینکه هیچ کار دیگه ای بکنم 50 درصد و زدم اگه یکم اضافه وقت میذاشتم حتما 70 80 میزدم
> 
> برای ادبیات نکنه تست شاهین زاد خوبه من فکر کنم همه اساتید کلاس های انلاین و دیدم ولی بهتر از شاهین زاد نیست بنظرم 
> 
> برای دینی نکته و تست کریمی خوبه اگه خوندی خوب مرور میکنه ولی اگه نه حداقل تند تند درس هارو میگه و تو اگه تا هفته بعدش بری حفظ کنی و تست هاشون و بزنی عالیه(فقط دیگه چون فرصت مرور دوباره کم هست باید هر هفته درس های هفته قبلم مرور کنی تا فراموشت نشه تا کنکور)
> 
> برای زبان خودمم موندم خیلی کم کاری کردم طول سال بسی نادمم  
> نمیدونم زبان کسی مثل فلاح پیدا میشه همه چی و بگه حداقل بتونم باهاش 30 40 درصد بزنم یا نه


ممنون گلم
فقط لطفا بگو دینی استاد کریمی از کجا میتونم ببینم؟چ موسسه ای هستن؟؟؟؟؟
انشالله کواسه زبانم بتونی از نظرات بچها توتایپیکم استفاده کنی و100بزنیییی :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## indomitable

*واعظی هم خوبه فقط انقد جیغ جیغ میکنه که هی باید عقب بندازی ببینی چی گفت.*

----------


## arvin80

> ممنون گلم
> فقط لطفا بگو دینی استاد کریمی از کجا میتونم ببینم؟چ موسسه ای هستن؟؟؟؟؟
> انشالله کواسه زبانم بتونی از نظرات بچها توتایپیکم استفاده کنی و100بزنیییی


میتونید از این کانال استفاده کنید برا هر چیزی که نیاز دارید البته برای همایش ها و نکته تستای پارسالشون برای کنکور 99.امسال بخواید شرکت کنید موسسه تاملند هستن اقای کریمی.
https://t.me/BankFilmkonkor
در رابطه با همایش یا نکته تست ام خب خیلی فرقه بینشون اصولا و همایش استاد توی چند ساعت محدود تست حل میکنه،تستای احتمالی کنکور ولی تو نکته تست تدریس هم داره بسته ب خودتون و سطختون داره.ولی با توجه به سطحتون فک کنم نکته تست بهتر باشه براتون چون اموزشش کامل تره و راحت میتونید بیاید بالا همایش فک نکنم خیلی بدردتون بخوره.
برای عربی اقای فلاح/زبان زینعلی/ادبیات شاهین زاد/دینی فکری یا کریمی اساتید محبوب و خوبی هستن
من خودم اقای فلاح رو دیدم فوق العاده بودن پیشنهاد میکنم هر سطحی هستید ببینید.
موفق باشین

----------


## Fatemeh,m

> ممنون گلم
> فقط لطفا بگو دینی استاد کریمی از کجا میتونم ببینم؟چ موسسه ای هستن؟؟؟؟؟
> انشالله کواسه زبانم بتونی از نظرات بچها توتایپیکم استفاده کنی و100بزنیییی


مرسی عزیزدلم 
استاد کریمی و فلاح موسسه تام لند هستن

----------


## Ali Darkness

بهترینا اینان : 

عربی : فلاح (اصلا فکر نکن حتما ببین )

ادبیات : شاهین زاد 

زبان : زینعلی 

دینی : یوسفیان پور یا حسین خانی

----------


## Mahsa.TS

من پارسال همایش ادبیات شاهین زاد رو دیدم(موسسش یادم نیس) آنلاین بود خیلیخوب بود و همه نکات رو گفت اما تو کنکور آنچنان تاثیری برام نداشت  :Yahoo (101): چون حدودا دو هفته قبل از کنکور بود و به نظر دیر بود
اگر هر چی زودتر همایش ها رو بری بهتره

----------


## scorpion2020

برای زبان دوستانی که دنبال دبیر برای نکته وتست هستن موج ازمو بگیرید کامل کامل و مفید و با حجم معقول  لغت وقواعدو درس به درس گفته وتست اورد بعدش کلی ازمون جامع ،درکنارش از لقمه گرامر زبانم استفاده کنید تا یه جمع بندی و دید کلی هم به همه ی گرامرا داشته باشید،برای دینی هم همین استاد کریمی که تعریف کردن به جای نکته وتستش برید زیپ دینیشو بگیرید  از الگو حرف نداره چه درسنامه چه تست،برای ادبیات شاهین زاد عالیه خواستید شرکت کنید که من سالیانشو فقط بودم ولی با شناختی که ازش دارم بعید میدونم نکته وتستش بدرد نخور باشه ولی باز میتونین کتاب جمع بندی بگیرین که من خودم مهروماهو گرفتم عالیه و برای تست و ازمون جامع همین تیزشیم شاهین زاد محشره،
برای عربی هم فلاح خیلی طرفدار داره و دبیر خوبیه و میتونید نکته وتستشو شرکت کنید ولی من خودم موج ازمون گرفتم که عایه هم درسنامه هم تست وازمون های جامع....!

----------


## mohammad5383070

سلام و عرض ادب و خسته نباشید.
بنده پایه دهم تجربی هستم و تا الان تقریبا هیچی نخوندم ومیخوام تازه شروع به خواندن کنم من وقتی درس ها را خودم از رو کتاب میخونم واقعا زیاد متوجه نمیشم (بخصوص اختصاصی ها) میخواستم بهم کمک کنید که آیا با فیلم آموزشی برم بهتره یا نه؟؟؟ در ضمن برای هر درس اگه بخام نگاه کنم چه فیلم هایی از چه استادی رو نگاه کنم بهتره؟؟؟
و اینکه من واقعا در بحث برنامه نوشتن سردگرمم و نمیدونم چجوری و چیکار کنم برای برنامه نوشتن و هر نوع برنامه ای که نوشتم بدلیل اینکه صبح دیر از خواب پاشدم و تنبلی و اهمال کاری و... اصلا انجام ندادم
لطفا خواهش میکنم اگه میتونید به من در این موضوع کمک کنید تا بتوانم برنامه بنویسم چون واقعا سردرگم و گمراهم و نمیدونم چیکار کنم؟؟
با تشکر از لطفتون

----------

